# Velodyne sms1



## håkan (Aug 20, 2006)

Hello
I have problem with a sms1 it loose some times the lfe signal from Denon 3806 only when a use radio or tv not on cd or dvd player then the sms1 connected to a pa amplifier
Do i need to incrase the signal from Denon 3806 to sms1 or to the amplifier.
And what is the volt out of the sms1.
// Hakan


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I can’t see anything in the SMS-1 manual that shows it automatically turns on or off with the presence is a signal, so yours may be defective.




> And what is the volt out of the sms1.


The SMS-1 is a unity gain device, so the output voltage is same as the voltage from the input signal, ± the overall gain from any filters.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## håkan (Aug 20, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I can’t see anything in the SMS-1 manual that shows it automatically turns on or off with the presence is a signal, so yours may be defective.
> 
> 
> The SMS-1 is a unity gain device, so the output voltage is same as the voltage from the input signal, ± the overall gain from any filters.
> ...


Tanks Wayne 
Then i can use a samson s.convert to increse the signal from Denon 3806 to the amplifier if the signal only passing tru the sms1 .


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

håkan said:


> Tanks Wayne
> Then i can use a samson s.convert to increse the signal from Denon 3806 to the amplifier if the signal only passing tru the sms1 .


Cant you just increase the sub trim level on your Denon, rather than sped money you might not need to?


----------

